# How do you get breeder info?



## floppylopper (Feb 19, 2012)

I was wondering how to get petstore breeding information from the breeding suppliers. I wanted to know this because I was thinking of breeding Bonnie and I just want to make sure she doesn't have any genitical issues. Just keeping it safe.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm not exactly with it right now and don't think I quite understand your question.

Are you running a pet shop and want to research the breeder and quality your stock is from, or have you adopted an animal from a pet shop and want to breed your pet?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

pet shops know nothing about the genetic history of their rabbits as they are effectively farmed. It wouldnt be advisable to breed her. There are 30,000 rabbits in rescue centre across England, if you want another rabbit or even a baby rabbit look there


----------



## floppylopper (Feb 19, 2012)

I am going to put this polietly. I wanted to know how to get breeder information not how I shouldn't breed my bunny also I live in the USA and there is no rabbit shelters in my area and I have been studying rabbit breeding for a whole year before I will start. Thank you for your concern though.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

There's a lot more to consider in addition to the genetic history too.

What happens if something goes wrong during pregnancy or birth? Would you be willing to risk your pet's health?

Where are you going to find a suitable male from?

Have you got an experienced mentor?

What are your aims and objectives behind breeding?

What are you doing with the babies?

Can you cover the costs in worst case scenario?

Even if you decide to keep Bonnie (I think that was the name you said) and decide to breed from a pair you have sourced and health checked be prepared for a lot of questions. Many people, particularly on here, are pro-rescue so will fire as many questions and arguments against breeding, your way as physically possible. Ensure you have a mentor and that you have fully researched every aspect of breeding that you can before starting, so that you have full support from as many people as possible.

Personally I am very pro-rescue so should you decide to start a breeding programme, my question would be how are you going to re-home the young so that they do not become another rescue statistic. How are you going to vet potential new owners?


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

floppylopper said:


> I was wondering how to get petstore breeding information from the breeding suppliers. I wanted to know this because I was thinking of breeding Bonnie and I just want to make sure she doesn't have any genitical issues. Just keeping it safe.


it depends what kind of pet shop you got your rabbit from, them that sell lots of animals prob wont know but some small ones that dont sell many pets and sell the same breeds normally use the same breeder and may be able to put you in touch


----------



## floppylopper (Feb 19, 2012)

swatton42 said:


> There's a lot more to consider in addition to the genetic history too.
> 
> What happens if something goes wrong during pregnancy or birth? Would you be willing to risk your pet's health?
> 
> ...


 I will keep a good care of my rabbit I have a plan b and if there is ever a time a emergency comes I will provide the best care. this is my chose I would like info please.


----------



## floppylopper (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you emma. I very much appreciate it


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

floppylopper said:


> I will keep a good care of my rabbit I have a plan b and if there is ever a time a emergency comes I will provide the best care. this is my chose I would like info please.


Like I said in my first post, I didn't really understand your initial question so can't really answer you. I was just making you aware of what you may have to face in the future. Whether you breed your animal purely for your pets or to sell on you will still be classed as a breeder so expect questions.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

pet stores, especially in the US, get all their stock from breeding mills (think puppy mills for small furries!) there is no way you will EVER be able to get ANY of the genetic information on your rabbit

if you want to breed you NEED to find a good breeder who will take you under their wing and provide you with quality breeding animals


----------



## floppylopper (Feb 19, 2012)

swatton42 said:


> Like I said in my first post, I didn't really understand your initial question so can't really answer you. I was just making you aware of what you may have to face in the future. Whether you breed your animal purely for your pets or to sell on you will still be classed as a breeder so expect questions.


I know what to expect in the future. I wanted breeder info. I ignored your question because it was obvious what I was asking. I was asking about how to get background info on the breeding suppliers at a pet store so I can breed my rabbit.


----------



## floppylopper (Feb 19, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> pet stores, especially in the US, get all their stock from breeding mills (think puppy mills for small furries!) there is no way you will EVER be able to get ANY of the genetic information on your rabbit
> if you didn't have a answer on HOW to get info why did you post? I do have an experienced breeder to guide me I don't need breeding advise unless you have breeded before.
> if you want to breed you NEED to find a good breeder who will take you under their wing and provide you with quality breeding animals


you didnt even give me info as to HOW to get breeding info. Why did you even post? I dont need breeding advise unless you have breed a rabbit yourself. I do have a experienced breeder to guide me.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

All you can do is get in touch with the pet shop and ask, but as have been said, your rabbit likely came from a mill and the pet shop will have no idea of her parents health, let alone the health from 3 generations back (information you need if you're to breed your rabbit). 
Even if the pet shop/mill knew the parents of your rabbit, the chances that common genetic problems such as malocclusion would actually be noticed in a place like that is slim.

If you really want to breed you're best off getting two new rabbits from a reputable breeder who can talk to you about the health of all their rabbits and can give you advice on breeding.

I find it hard to believe you're been researching this for a year and haven't found this information already.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

floppylopper said:


> you didnt even give me info as to HOW to get breeding info. Why did you even post? I dont need breeding advise unless you have breed a rabbit yourself. I do have a experienced breeder to guide me.


What part of Lil Miss's post did you not get?
Your rabbit is from a petshop, therefore your rabbit will be from a breeding mill, which means you will NOT get a history for your rabbit because the petshop won't know and the owner of the mill won't care....

ANY rabbit you breed from you should know at LEAST the genetic history going back 4 generations to avoid any recessive problems becoming apparent.

Why do you wish to breed from your petshop rabbit? You do know that the majority of petshop rabbits are crosses right?


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

I find this post a bit bewildering to be honest. 
I was going to give advice but you've just shot down the people who have given you advice for not giving the right advice. Surely any advice is good advice. 

Here's what you need to do: 
Don't breed from Bonnie as you do not know her genetics and it is impossible to find out given her background in a pet store.
You say you have a breeder to guide you- purchase a bunny from her, that way you will know the genetics. You need info for at least 4 generations.
Do some more research. You can never know enough. 
You can ask the experienced breeder for breeding info. What sort of info did you need, you haven't made it very clear.. Is it the actual birthing? The genetics information? Or something else?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

floppylopper said:


> you didnt even give me info as to HOW to get breeding info. Why did you even post? I dont need breeding advise unless you have breed a rabbit yourself. I do have a experienced breeder to guide me.


im sorry if you didnt understand my post, you must be a bit dense

i can not tell you HOW to get the information, as there is no way in hell you will ever be able to get this information

if that wasnt clear enough let me try put it in your language

OMG why did you even bother asking this question its so stupid you will never find that information, why did you even post?!

^ yeah rude isnt it?

any way, the only thing you can do is ask the pet store who may or may not pass the breeders details on to you (89.9% chance that they will just laugh in your face here and tell you to do one)
then if the pet store are nice enough to provide you with said information you trot along to where ever they tell you to go, ask them if they can remember one of their litters from 6 months ago, watch while they laugh in your face and ask you how the heck you expect them to remember just one of the hundreds, if not thousands, of litters they have had in this space of time, and grow even more embarased when they make you feel small about asking such trivial questions of genetic history, which 99.9% chance is that they wont know and they wont care

and if that does not answer your question, then nothing will

if you want to breed do as i said before hand.

bonnie is from a pet shop, therefore she will never be anything more then a pet, get her spayed, which will vastly improve her quality of life, and improve her life expectancy as 80% of all intact does will develop uterine cancer which is a slow and painful killer.

any part of this post that you dont get?

and a little tip, dont be so condescending to people that are only trying to help, they dont like it, and you wont like it when they do the same back


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> then if the pet store are nice enough to provide you with said information you trot along to where ever they tell you to go, ask them if they can remember one of their litters from 6 months ago, watch while they laugh in your face and ask you how the heck you expect them to remember just one of the hundreds, if not thousands, of litters they have had in this space of time, and grow even more embarased when they make you feel small about asking such trivial questions of genetic history, which 99.9% chance is that they wont know and they wont care


Minion is from a pet shop. The lady who got him out for us still remembers him. If I remember rightly when we went to pick him up she was like "You're going to have fun with this one"... Why did she have to be right 

She keeps asking every time I go in for a recent picture but I haven't got round to it yet, as I usually pop in as a last minute thing on the way back from somewhere else.

I do agree, I don't think she will remember every rabbit, but we go in quite a bit and chat.

I adopted a cat from Cats Protection and about 6 years later I was at a cats protection fund raiser and we got talking to a guy who recognized my dad and still remembered our cat. "Since you adopted him we have had to buy in a lot less cat food". Then the guy from the catery that was hosting the fund raiser joined in the conversation about how looking after my cat wasn't at all profitable but he loved our Jimmy too much to turn him away lol.

Nothing like having a pet that leaves an impression, even if they are rabbit mutts (I don't know the correct word) that you just have to accept for who they are and not try and make money out of them ... Although I wish mine weren't binkying in circles whilst pooping and flinging it everywhere!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Minion said:


> Minion is from a pet shop. The lady who got him out for us still remembers him. If I remember rightly when we went to pick him up she was like "You're going to have fun with this one"... Why did she have to be right
> 
> She keeps asking every time I go in for a recent picture but I haven't got round to it yet, as I usually pop in as a last minute thing on the way back from somewhere else.
> 
> ...


i very much doubt the pet store bred him them selves though, and if they did i doubt they will remember his parents or know his genetics, pet stores with a small turn over may well remember the people who buy the animals from them, but the mills that breed them wont, they dont have a persons face to associate with the animals either


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> i very much doubt the pet store bred him them selves though, and if they did i doubt they will remember his parents or know his genetics, pet stores with a small turn over may well remember the people who buy the animals from them, but the mills that breed them wont, they dont have a persons face to associate with the animals either


Oh no, she won't no his parents or genetics. I just thought it nice she remembered him. He's from a breeder in the local area that has their own brand of rabbit food and are a rescue centre too. I'm guessing they will have records of him but they are of no use to me, to me he's just Minion


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi guys

The op also posted a reply in cat chat and it's seems they are only about 13 years old. Thought you should all know as it might help with you replies. 

OP please don't be offended that I have explainded you age I just thought it would be fairer to any forum member if they knew


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

a 13 year old should certainly not be breeding anything, you need money behind you to breed, there is no money to be made in it if you do it correctly and ethically, if things were to go wrong you could easily be looking at over $500 for an emergancy C section to save the does life, no way can any 13 year old i know afford to pay that
theres also the cost of food, baby rabbits eat like theres no tomorow and you need to keep them till they are 8 weeks old.

at 13 years old you should be concentrating on being a kid and enjoying your pets as pets, if you really want to breed keep researching, find good local breeders, attend shows, enter bonnie in the pet classes to get a feel, and when you are older, have your own income, and are financially stable and secure, then and only then, should you look into getting breeding stock


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I Just want to add that I have to wash 1 of my rabbits eyes on a daily if not twice a day basis, because whoever bread him did not know the genetic history of his parents. His tear duct doesnt work on 1 side, his brother also has the same condition. If I didnt wash his eye it would get infected and need to be removed. Breeding rabbits needs to be taken extremely seriously, you need good quality stock, the best of a litter with a good pedigree and an honest breeder who takes pride in knowing her stock are healthy.


----------

